# Thoughts on military royale watches



## Siluvsrolex (Dec 9, 2014)

Seen this make of watch on eBay they are very cheap and similar style to traser. Thinking I might buy a couple.


----------



## federico.85 (Jul 17, 2015)

Siluvsrolex said:


> Seen this make of watch on eBay they are very cheap and similar style to traser. Thinking I might buy a couple.


They look nice, what movement do they use?


----------

